# Too wet to aerate?



## IaHawk (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm planning on renting an aerator tomorrow morning but can it be too wet to aerate? I know the soil should be moist to get good cores but I've read it can cause the plugs to get stuck if it's too wet. We've had a little under 2 inches this week and it's been raining steady all morning.

I'll probably give it a shot anyway, I'll be out $20 (splitting with 3 neighbors)if it doesn't look like it's going to work very well and try again next weekend.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hard to tell. It will depend on your soil structure and infiltration.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

It may be difficult to pull cores, but the holes opened are likely going to "close" with the weight of the machine. But like @g-man said it really depends on the soil structure.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I had issues last night with the mower leaving ruts in some of the lower sections of the yard last night with the rain we have had lately, but the sections with a bit more slope were just fine.

You might just need to keep an eye on it and see how the machine is working and just do the sections of the yard that are a bit dryer if you have any low spots where water drains to.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I would have two concerns;
1. The plugs. Depending on soil structure and how wet the soil, you may have issues pulling them and then the smashing of them as you walk over them and the damage that may do to the grass underneath.
2. The increased likelihood of creating a hard pan layer.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Also, it is going to be a bear to clean the machine. Make sure you use don't use it last...


----------

